# Dissolving 46-0-0 Urea



## eakatank (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a large bag of Andersons Urea 46-0-0. The prill size is huge and I'd like to apply with more precision than a spreading. I'd like to dissolve and spray.

I know I can dissolve the Urea with warm water and mixing. My concern is that the volatilization rate is high, even in solid form, and I'm not sure if the urea would be completely vaporized when it is dissolved. The plan would be to dissolve and spray immediately. Does anyone know if this would work?


----------



## eakatank (Jul 12, 2020)

I think I've found the answer thanks to this post (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=34459) and @corneliani 's link to this paper:
https://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.579.902&rep=rep1&type=pdf

Here's an excerpt that addresses dissolution of Urea:


> Liquid Urea:
> Dry urea can be mixed with water to produce a fluid
> containing 15 to 23% N by weight. Dissolution is slow
> and should be done in a large tank with an external
> ...


----------

